# SUPERIOR CAR SHOW SEPT 10 LAS CRUCES NM ∙



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

SUPERIOR CC LAS CRUCES IS HOSTING A CAR SHOW SUNDAY SEPT 10 IN LAS CRUCES NM SO EVERY ONE DOWN IN THE SOUTH WEST GETS THE HEADS UP EARLY .ALL YOU LOW LOWS IN THE SOUTH WEST GIVE ME SOME FEED BACK .


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin: I WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

IF YOU NEED ANY HELP LET ME KNOW


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

thanks corey tell the guys from legends and who ever else :biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

we added a hopp 1st 2nd 3rd place trophie and a 100.00 bucks for 1st place winner


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

T T T


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

updates 300.00 best of show is added sponsor big star plateing


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

if any one knows any contact info for og rider or street custom can you let me know


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

more updates to come


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

WE ADDED STEVE CROSNO TO APPEAR AND LIVE MUSIC BY SIERRA BAND AND THE JOHNNY HERNANDEZ BAND :biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Feb 17 2006, 08:06 PM~4871210
> *WE ADDED STEVE CROSNO TO APPEAR AND LIVE MUSIC BY SIERRA BAND AND THE JOHNNY HERNANDEZ BAND :biggrin:
> *


ALSO A 6 FT TROPHIE and the 300.00 bucks best of show


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## LOW&EASY915 (Aug 2, 2005)

[attachmentid=467997]
[attachmentid=467995]
WHAT UP SAM HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY GUYS THAT ARE GOING 2 THE SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## LOW&EASY915 (Aug 2, 2005)

[attachmentid=468004]
[attachmentid=468000]
[attachmentid=467999]


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

hey danny i got em i thought you were emailing them but i will see if these work


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

well it looks like the cities politics are back to hateing policies so we went private and secured the k mart parking lot down town they were more than happy to do the the show we wanted to do and not some kiddie carnaval ride bull shit the city wanted to give us!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Has only the location changed?


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

yea every thing else is the same and the lot we were given is twice the size .
i will post a new flyer as soon as i make one.
the only down side is you have to bring your own shade.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Man, I'm so big I bring shade for plenty. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

that will work we need some more


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

here it is we might still change some stuff but not for the bad. and there is so much more that it wouldnt fit


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

here it is we might still change some stuff but not for the bad. and there is so much more that it wouldnt fit


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

looks like we might have wheel raffle i will post when its a done deal


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

HERE IT IS


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin: Keeps Getting Better


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

yes it does


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: sounds good


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

Ill see if I can get some riders from Amarillo, Texas to go.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

that would be really cool let me know a address and i will send some flyers your way


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

good thing the shows not this weekend
we would all be blown away


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

no lie this wind sucks


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

IF R&R KUSTOM IS GIVING AWAY A SET OF RIMS ESTILO C.C WILL BE THEIR uffin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

ARE YOU ALL DOWN WITH LA.SUPERIOR C.C. ? WEST UP TO KEBO & C.BROWN FROM LOS ANGELES SUPERIOR C.C. MUCH LOVE HOMIES FROM COLDBLOODED C.C.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

WE HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR THE GUYS IN L.A BUT WE ARE SEPERATE CLUBS


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

HEY TEACH YOU GONNA SPREAD THE WORD TO THE E.P.L.R.A.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

I'll let those guys know. :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

ill try to get the rest of Twizted Stylz C.C. to hit it up


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Does anyone know about a show on the 25th at the Field of Dreams?


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

nah bro


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)




----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

the field of dreams in cruces ?


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:angry:  Yes, Its the same car show they have every year in the down town mall but this year there having it at the field of dreams. It's a street rod car show no lowriders allowed is what I was told in the past


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Mar 18 2006, 07:58 AM~5073712
> *:angry:  Yes, Its the same car show they have every year in the down town mall but this year there having it at the field of dreams. It's a street rod car show no lowriders allowed is what I was told in the past
> *




That sucks. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

yea thats what i found out too fuckem


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)




----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)




----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

hey teach if you give me a address i will send a flyer


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Mar 27 2006, 04:36 PM~5130373
> *hey teach if you give me a address i will send a flyer
> *



Thanks for looking out. PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Much respect for you and Superior CC in making this show!!


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Apr 3 2006, 03:28 PM~5172263
> * Much respect for you and Superior CC in making this show!!
> *


 thank you! hope to see you guys at the show


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:around:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

My car should be ready this summer so I/we plan to be there. Thanks and Good Luck Bro!


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

COOL COOL WE WILL LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING U THERE IF YOU NEED INFO N ADVANCE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Sammy - whats crack'n big homie ... Jus dip'n thru and wanted to say what up to you and seeing you doing big thangs! Keep it crack'n til tha wheels fall off homie.

Plus you know if we waz closer I'd be bringing the steel city wit me to this show along with tha "one for tha thumb"


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

OH I KNOW YOU WOULD THATS COOL BRO HAVENT HEARD FROM YOU SINCE THE BOWL HOWS EVERY THING OUT THERE . HERE BUSY ON OUR CARS AND THE SHOW
TALK SOON.
KEEP IN TOUCH .


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

what up teach thanks for hold n the topic down were gett n closer.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Apr 17 2006, 11:02 PM~5262553
> *OH I KNOW YOU WOULD THATS COOL BRO HAVENT HEARD FROM YOU SINCE THE BOWL HOWS EVERY THING OUT THERE . HERE BUSY ON OUR CARS AND THE SHOW
> TALK SOON.
> KEEP IN TOUCH .
> *


No DOUBT big homie, were doing the same, now that snow and bad weather seems to be behind us ... 
You do the same, always got love for the SUPERIOR !


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Where can I find Big Star Chroming? Tried information and want to support the sponsors, Thanks!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

They're located in El Paso. Don't have the phone# but I do know they are located of Texas St. I know this is not much help.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Apr 21 2006, 03:52 PM~5288469
> *Where can I find Big Star Chroming? Tried information and want to support the sponsors, Thanks!
> *


its on 1927 mills off of texas phone #915-533-0206-or 533-3243 and ask for blass tell him SUPERIOR sent you. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

electro plating is better

and it in halkings blv buy some train tracks


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Hopethat my bikes done by then 
so i can go


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

I'll probably be there I'll be sure to tell a couple of car clubs here in odessa about the show :biggrin:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info, only left to chrome are bumpers, grill and I have part of the dash (glove door and 2 pieces of trim. Later!


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

COOL COOL GLAD TO HELP


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Apr 22 2006, 08:41 PM~5294516
> *I'll probably be there I'll be sure to tell a couple of car clubs here in odessa about the show :biggrin:
> *


 COOL IF YOU NEED FLYERS SEND ME A ADDRESS I WILL MAIL SOME


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:tongue:  :burn:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

IS THEIR GOING TO BE SWEEPSTAKES MONEY FOR LOWRIDER BIKES,WHAT CATAGORIES DO YOU HAVE FOR BIKES.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah tru cus those shows were they but all bike in one catagory are fuken wack


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

THERE IS A 1ST 2ND 3RD FOR LOWRIDER BIKES AND THEY HAVE THE SAME CHANCE AT BEST OF SHOW JUST LIKE EVERY ONE ELSE THAT DISPLAYS A FULL CUSTOM .!


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey hey, just got off the phone w/Blass/Pati. Good people! Thanks!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@May 5 2006, 08:11 PM~5378273
> *THERE IS A 1ST 2ND 3RD FOR LOWRIDER BIKES AND THEY HAVE THE SAME CHANCE AT BEST OF SHOW JUST LIKE EVERY ONE ELSE THAT DISPLAYS A FULL CUSTOM  .!
> *


every catagory 

street 
mild
semi
full
radical?
all the catagorys?
or all in one


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin: 

SAM wanted me to inform everybody his computer will be down for awhile due to a virus crashing his hard drive. As soon as he gets it up and running he will be posting more on the show

Thanks


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that suks


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin: 


TTT


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy: TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

IM BACK 
THANKS COREY FOR THE HELP.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

welcome back superior, you all ready for the show, it will come soon.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any coming shows?


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElPasocruzer_@May 31 2006, 11:27 PM~5530755
> *welcome back superior, you all ready for the show, it will come soon.
> *


yea were ready have been for some time now .just waiting


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2006, 10:29 AM~5532779
> *any coming shows?
> *


june 16 at youngs park and july 4th at mag park


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Jun 1 2006, 04:09 PM~5534740
> *june 16 at youngs park and july 4th at mag park
> *


What are these 2 shows? One is bling bling right? what about june 16?
I might come check this one out.


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jun 1 2006, 08:26 PM~5535952
> *What are these 2 shows? One is bling bling right? what about june 16?
> I might come check this one out.
> *


I havn't heard of these shows.


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

June 17 at Young Park Is The Kiwanis Club of Las Cruces annual car show


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok 

anit there going to be a wet n wild show here in anthony?
that wat i heard but still no date

and one in colen stadum in july date dunno :dunno:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

IF YOU GET INFO ON THE WET AND WILD LET US KNOW. AND THE KIWANIS SHOW INFO #5321751


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jun 1 2006, 08:26 PM~5535952
> *What are these 2 shows? One is bling bling right? what about june 16?
> I might come check this one out.
> *


YEA THE ONE JULY IS THE BLING BLING BUT IT HAS CHANGED UP ALOT SINCE BEFORE.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wen is wet n wild one?

i think i might go and chek it out since just like next to me


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 3 2006, 06:17 PM~5546549
> *wen is wet n wild one?
> 
> i think i might go and chek it out since just like next to me
> *


dont know but i listening for it


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

IS CHRIS NANOS STILL IN SUPERIOR EL PASO TX CHAPTER, I HEARD HIS SELLING THE CAPRICE.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jun 4 2006, 11:07 PM~5552686
> *IS CHRIS NANOS STILL IN SUPERIOR EL PASO TX CHAPTER, I HEARD HIS SELLING THE CAPRICE.
> *


yea he is still with us and hes been looking to sell for a while i even think he would trade for something else but dont quote me on that. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Jun 4 2006, 10:21 PM~5552354
> *dont know but i listening for it
> *


COOL HIT ME UP ANY NEW INFO ON THAT ONE


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

cant wait till sept. i get my car back on friday


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElPasocruzer_@Jun 6 2006, 07:35 PM~5564395
> *cant wait till sept. i get my car back on friday
> *


what did you have done to your car


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

air bags.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

cool


----------



## LOW&EASY915 (Aug 2, 2005)

what up SAM LONG TIME NO TALK SO WHATS NEW OUT UR WAY... IF U CAN CALL ME UP .... IAM IN LAS CRUCES 4 A FEW DAYS ... STAY UP uffin:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey El Paso Cruzer. Who do you reccomend for the air bags? Thanks!


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

I only hear good things about my sponsor A2Z kustoms, and they are doing mine and the did other of our members air bags. So i guess try A2Z kustoms on Alameda here in EPT.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElPasocruzer_@Jun 8 2006, 01:20 PM~5574531
> *I only hear good things about my sponsor A2Z kustoms, and they are doing mine and the did other of our members air bags. So i guess try A2Z kustoms on Alameda here in EPT.
> *


I`ll go by late next week, Thanks!


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

i got my car yesterday, damn its fast, it looks like hydros.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

IM WORKING OFF MY ASS THIS SUMMER SO I CAN HAVE MINE BIKE READY FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW&EASY915_@Jun 7 2006, 09:11 PM~5571051
> *what up SAM LONG TIME NO TALK SO WHATS NEW OUT UR WAY... IF U CAN CALL ME UP ....  IAM IN LAS CRUCES 4 A FEW DAYS ... STAY UP  uffin:
> *


HEY BIG HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU GOT LOCKED UP OR SOMETHING HAVENT HEARD FORM U IN A WHILE PM ME WIT YOUR NUMBER .


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW&EASY915_@Jun 7 2006, 09:11 PM~5571051
> *what up SAM LONG TIME NO TALK SO WHATS NEW OUT UR WAY... IF U CAN CALL ME UP ....  IAM IN LAS CRUCES 4 A FEW DAYS ... STAY UP  uffin:
> *


HEY BIG HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU GOT LOCKED UP OR SOMETHING HAVENT HEARD FORM U IN A WHILE PM ME WIT YOUR NUMBER .


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

IM GONNA POST THE ENTRIE FORM SO WHO EVER WANTS CAN PRINT IT OFF AND MAIL IT TO ME FOR PRE REGISTER- OR GIVE ME ADDRESSES CUZ IM GONNA START NEXT MONTH SENDING AND PASSING THEM OUT, :cheesy:


----------



## LOW&EASY915 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Jun 9 2006, 08:13 PM~5582340
> *HEY BIG HOMIE  I THOUGHT YOU GOT LOCKED UP OR SOMETHING HAVENT HEARD FORM U IN A WHILE PM ME WIT YOUR NUMBER .
> *


IAM STILL OUT HERE IN ABQ N.M BEEN ON THE ROAD WORKING THATS ALL I CAN DO IS WORK AND WORK U KNOW HOW THATS GO HOMIE. I,LL BE IN LC,N.M. THIS WEEKEND ....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

we hope these 2 babys are done for ur show man
mines 










and my homies 









the Thee Artistics New Mexico Chatpter







:biggrin:


----------



## LOW&EASY915 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Jun 8 2006, 09:46 AM~5572930
> *Hey El Paso Cruzer.  Who do you reccomend for the air bags?  Thanks!
> *


I say go 2 WORLD CLASS in el paso tx. 4 ur air bag setup ! :thumbsup:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW&EASY915_@Jun 11 2006, 08:08 PM~5591170
> *I say go 2 WORLD CLASS  in el paso tx. 4 ur air bag setup !  :thumbsup:
> *


Will do as well! Thanks


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 11 2006, 02:23 PM~5589790
> *we hope these 2 babys are done for ur show man
> mines
> 
> ...


looks good .your running out of time were only got a couple of months left.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

any one going to the big daddy show on fathers day?


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

hey danny my # still 505 571 0126 ive been busy but give me a call


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Jun 12 2006, 09:52 AM~5594186
> *any one going to the big daddy show on fathers day?
> *



I might check it out. Might be bringing a truck. Find out later.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jun 13 2006, 05:39 PM~5602479
> *I might check it out.  Might be bringing a truck.  Find out later.
> *


what kind of truck got pics


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Don't got pix but its a bright red 48 chevy. Has a corvette engine in it and cragar type wheels.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jun 13 2006, 06:58 PM~5602888
> *Don't got pix but its a bright red 48 chevy.  Has a corvette engine in it and cragar type wheels.
> *


cool hope to see you there


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## LOW&EASY915 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Jun 12 2006, 11:55 AM~5594204
> *hey danny my # still 505 571 0126 ive been busy but give me a call
> *


i'll give u a call been down there this weekend i'll been at the show sunday ...


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW&EASY915_@Jun 16 2006, 10:41 AM~5618077
> *i'll give u a call been down there this weekend i'll been at the show sunday ...
> *


cool cool


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

whos got pics? i heard it was a good show?


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElPasocruzer_@Jun 18 2006, 11:53 PM~5630563
> *whos got pics? i heard it was a good show?
> *


which show the big daddy?


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

yeah that one.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

yea it was fucking hot even in the shade there was only like 10 or so lowriders but a hell of lot oldies and a few of all kind s of other cars- trucks


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

all most time :biggrin:


----------



## Traditionals915 (Jun 6, 2006)

Looking forward to the show

www.traditionals915.com


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

great we will see you there ruben will have the flyers by the first sun of july


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for planning show! The sponsors and other readers have helped me move on my build - hope to be ready for the show!


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

me to the more the better


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

anyone go to the bling bling show
how was it


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jul 4 2006, 10:18 PM~5716988
> *anyone go to the bling bling show
> how was it
> *


Sorry did not even make it! Ate fish and got sick. I guess shouldn`t eat fish living in the desert


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

THe first few shows I went to were alright. I think they have changed in the past few years. Just wondering what it was like.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Mar 6 2006, 08:37 PM~4991160
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey Sam,

The Phoenix Riderz are planning to attend :biggrin: How many entries do you guys usually get? 

Is move in on Sunday only? and where do you recommend a good spot to stay, we don't want to be in wrong spot!

Is the location the only thing that has changed?


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 5 2006, 01:15 PM~5720078
> *Hey Sam,
> 
> The Phoenix Riderz are planning to attend :biggrin:  How many entries do you guys usually get?
> ...


kmart was the only change the ass hole at the city thought we were not good enough to have a show and it was going to be to small yayaya and so on .entries depend on the clubs as far as i know there is no limit. we have move in on sunday but dont worry we have enough parking for the car haulers and if we know you coming we will wait a little while longer .well the kmart is right down town on el paseo if you stay at the motel six or eight its right up the road to el paseo if you need a guide let me know we will send some one over :biggrin: this is our first show since we have been in superior so if all turns out well it will get bigger and better cuz kmart will sponsor the the whole show next time around .


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jul 4 2006, 09:18 PM~5716988
> *anyone go to the bling bling show
> how was it
> *


well it was bigger this year they are talking about moving it to a bigger place next year there was seven hoppers good show marcos took it .but if they xpand thier show they need more cats cuz there was a lot of lows this year and they were just melding them together in to two cats .


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

Here are some pictures of the Bling Bling Car Show












SAM's CAR


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid2...48/ee2aada4.jpg


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Jul 5 2006, 03:52 PM~5721087
> *kmart was the only change the ass hole at the city thought we were not good enough to have a show and it was going to be to small yayaya and so on .entries depend on the clubs as far as i know there is no limit. we have move in on sunday but dont worry we have enough parking for the car haulers and if we know you coming we will wait a little while longer .well the kmart is right down town on el paseo if you stay at the motel six or eight its right up the road to el paseo if you need a guide let me know we will send some one over :biggrin: this is our first show since we have been in superior so if all turns out well it will get bigger and better cuz kmart will sponsor the the whole show next time around .
> *


Thanks alot for the info. Most likely we will be taking 2 or 3 cars on trailers. We are a small club but like to go to different places to show and check-out. I'll let you know exactly who shows going to show when the time gets closer.

Thanks again.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

so its in the k mart of el paseo?
and nothing asle changes right?


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 6 2006, 08:05 AM~5724187
> *Thanks alot for the info.  Most likely we will be taking 2 or 3 cars on trailers.  We are a small club but like to go to different places to show and check-out.  I'll let you know exactly who shows going to show when the time gets closer.
> 
> Thanks again.
> *


your welcome give me a call if you need anything


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 6 2006, 11:59 AM~5725616
> *so its in the k mart of el paseo?
> and nothing asle changes right?
> *


yea on el paseo and we also added trikes to its own class so there is three places per class lowrider bike and trikes


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Jul 5 2006, 07:11 PM~5721638
> *TTT
> *


damn corey thanks for the post


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Jul 6 2006, 05:27 PM~5727644
> *yea on el paseo and we also added trikes to its own class so there is three places per class lowrider bike and trikes
> *


great that is just great for my homie the only one we taking minew wont be done in time fuken engraver :angry:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 6 2006, 09:58 PM~5729124
> *great that is just great for my homie the only one we taking minew wont be done in time fuken engraver  :angry:
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ill take it as is lol just put a underconstruction sign :biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

OK RUBENS GOT THE ENTRY FORMS AND FLYERS SO HOT HIM UP .


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

:wave: What up Big Sam?


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Another day closer.


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

ill be there if shit goes right for me


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## LOW&EASY915 (Aug 2, 2005)

WHAT IT DEW ... SAM are u going 2 the car show on the 22 of july there in town.. so whats new .....


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

sorry every one my internet isnt working but if you have any questions call me @5055267113 or 505 5710126


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## ELOY (Jul 25, 2006)

HEY THERE SAM - EMAIL ME BACK ONCE YOU RECEIVE THIS MESSAGE.
ELOY


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELOY_@Jul 25 2006, 01:48 PM~5840389
> *HEY THERE SAM - EMAIL ME BACK ONCE YOU RECEIVE THIS MESSAGE.
> ELOY
> *


where give me your email


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

got the flyers
will put them around town
thanks


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Getting ready for the show.
Dropped off some pieces at Big Star and get them back this weekend. 
See you guys in Sept.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

is big star plating good?
cus i hit them up last weekend and price quote was resonable 
but like my shit going to be engraved and shit they could fuk it up cus they like u need to engrave really deep in the metal cus wen we usf it we somtimes take the home engraving off


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Aug 1 2006, 09:03 AM~5881056
> *Getting ready for the show.
> Dropped off some pieces at Big Star and get them back this weekend.
> See you guys in Sept.
> *


thats cool we see you there


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

ok the first flyer is wrong the show is not at youngs park cuz the city sucks ass so remember its gonna be at the kmart on el paseo sept 10 th at 11 to 7 
pre entrie cAN send there money orders to sam matkin 1937 bellamah dr 
las cruces nm 88001 or call me at 505-571-0126


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

the hop just got better richards auto is putting up another 100.00 for double pump and a another 1st place award. and there is rumor that side betting is going out on hilow and marcos so we will see !


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

WE ADDED TWO SUV CLASSES STREET AND CUSTOM 1ST 2ND 3RD ON BOTH


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## lpcc_1937 (Aug 21, 2005)

I saw your flyer and just saw a best in show prize....is that the only sweepstakes type award or will there be a best bomb and so on?


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

IS THEIR GOING TO BE SWEEPSTAKES MONEY FOR BIKES,AND YOU DID A TRIKE CLASS COOL. SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## lpcc_1937 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lpcc_1937_@Aug 24 2006, 09:13 AM~6032079
> *I saw your flyer and just saw a best in show prize....is that the only sweepstakes type award or will there be a best bomb and so on?
> *


??????


----------



## LOW&EASY915 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Aug 21 2006, 06:57 PM~6012545
> *WE ADDED TWO SUV CLASSES STREET AND CUSTOM 1ST 2ND 3RD ON BOTH
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lpcc_1937_@Aug 24 2006, 08:13 AM~6032079
> *I saw your flyer and just saw a best in show prize....is that the only sweepstakes type award or will there be a best bomb and so on?
> *


THE BEST OF SHOW PRIZE IS FOR THE BEST ENTRY THERE ANY MAKE OR MODEL ALL THE ENTRYS ARE TAKEN INTO ACCOUNT


----------



## LOW&EASY915 (Aug 2, 2005)

whats going on SAM?


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

UPDATES AND A MEAN HANG OVER


----------



## LOW&EASY915 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Aug 27 2006, 03:19 PM~6053424
> *UPDATES AND A MEAN HANG OVER
> *


me 2 i have a bad HANG OVER :biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Mar 6 2006, 09:37 PM~4991160
> *:biggrin:
> *


THIS IS THE RIGHT FLYER


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Mar 6 2006, 09:37 PM~4991160
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

FONT=Arial]HOW DO YOU POST A IMAGE DAMMIT


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

use tinypics.com of photobucket.com to upload an image then get the url and post it should work


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

i cant figure this shit out


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Aug 28 2006, 04:09 PM~6061154
> *HOW DO YOU POST A IMAGE   DAMMIT
> *


go to tinypic.com, upload it, copy the link in the middle to your post.


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

Sam, Email me the picture and i will post it for you


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

THANKS GUYS I GOT IT COVERED


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## viciouz (Aug 22, 2006)

Damm I wish I can go, I stayed in Hell Paso fo 7 years and I have to say your shows out there in the south west are cracking...anyone know if those guys from NEW IMAGE are still open those guys were a joke. But fo sure after the final mods are done by spet. I am taking a 11 hour drive out there with some homies to show them how ya all do it....http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2264107


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

I plan on seeing you guys next weekend.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

COOL HOPE EVERY ONE COMES DOWN .WERE READY FOR A LONG DAY!


----------



## LOW&EASY915 (Aug 2, 2005)

whats up Sam iam in EL PASO TX. GETING SOME SHIT 4 MY CAR & SUV :biggrin: . so whats new whats going on 4 the weekend  so are we going 2 brew it up??????????


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW&EASY915_@Sep 1 2006, 09:04 PM~6089551
> *whats up Sam iam in EL PASO TX. GETING SOME SHIT 4 MY CAR & SUV :biggrin: .  so whats new whats going on 4 the weekend  so are we going 2 brew it up??????????
> *



YEA JUST GIVE ME A CALL AFTER WORK


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

THIS WEEK END :biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=post&id=529451


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOW&EASY915 (Aug 2, 2005)

JUST A FEW DAYS & THE BIG SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

DANM THATS COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin: 
NICE AND SUNNY


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT





:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD FOR SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Going to make it, see you guys there this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

COOL COOL


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

T T T


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

See you day after tomorrow. 

Hey evereyone out there. Check out http://www.myspace.com/chrishate915 for the commercial for our upcoming show. Hope to see you there on Oct 22.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Sep 8 2006, 06:11 PM~6133733
> *See you day after tomorrow.
> 
> Hey evereyone out there. Check out http://www.myspace.com/chrishate915 for the commercial for our upcoming show.  Hope to see you there on Oct 22.
> *


WE ARE PLANNING FOR THAT ONE.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Sounds good. See you guys in the a.m.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

COOL WHAT TIME YOU COMIN DOWN


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

8:00


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn i could not make it
ples take lots of pics 
 i could"nt make it shit


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Bad ass show, just got back from taking pics..... :biggrin: Ill post up a few tonight.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

link the pics here or in other topic


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any bikes?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2006, 07:55 PM~6144581
> *any bikes?
> *



Yeah, give me a minute, im going to post the pics in post your rides....ill put a link here later.......


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

nice pix hope you got some of my ride :biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

WHAT YOU THINK OF THE SHOW.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Sep 10 2006, 09:31 PM~6145349
> *WHAT YOU THINK OF THE SHOW.
> *



Badass......Heres a few pics I took

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry6145462


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Show was great. Weather was good and there were plenty of nice rides that showed up. Hope you guys do another next year.


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin: 

Really Enjoyed The Day


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

more pix posted in post your rides check it out


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

The car show can be seen at eplowrider.com


----------



## ELOY (Jul 25, 2006)

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l35/mper...judgingform.jpg
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l35/mper...judgingform.jpg


----------

